# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: در مورد vb Embedded

## ghalmoaz

سلام
من براي اولين بار است كه  سوال ميگذارم :
لطفا" در مورد برنامه نويسي به زبان vb embedded  براي من فايل يا ديگر مطالب مفيد را بفرستيد.البته منظور از اين كار برنامه نويسي جهت windows mobile ميباشد. البته اگر مورد ديگري هم باشد در زبان ديگر خوب است :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

